# 1/32 home track info



## rickap7 (Mar 3, 2005)

Anyone build their own track at home out of wood that can help me out.
I need pictures and detailed direction.
I would appreciate any and all help.
Rick


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Try here: www.hoslotcarracing.com and chck the link that says wooden track.

Hope this helps

Trev


----------



## MAD MAN TIMO (May 5, 2005)

try www.oldslotracer.com you can get a great 2 hour dvd which will help you alot. He has built hundreds of his own tracks.


----------

